# tiger musky!!



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought some of you might like to see my tiger musky I caught several years ago before people really fished for these fish on Pineview Reservoir. 51 ½" 31 lbs

This is the real fish, gills, and teeth. This is also my favorite fish mount. 
I found the wood for the mount along the Provo River.
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n72/ ... kie016.jpg


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang thats awesome


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's tight!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE!!! I would be afraid a fish like that could eat my shih tzu's for a snack!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> NICE!!! I would be afraid a fish like that could eat my shih tzu's for a snack!


LOL i think you just broke a man rule... "having a dog smaller than a football"

That is a great fish, i would love to hook into one of these.... Thanks for the pic....


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> LOL i think you just broke a man rule... "having a dog smaller than a football"


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

swbuckmaster...that's one NICE fish!!! Bet he looks good on the wall.


----------

